
Fungi That 'Eat' Radiation Are Growing on the Walls of Chernobyl Nuclear Reactor - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/UpliftingNews/comments/eyougk/fungi_that_eat_radiation_are_growing_on_the_walls/
======
floatingatoll
Flagged due to being a chain of blog reposts. Please consider posting the
original link with (2007) in the title:

[https://www.nature.com/news/2007/070521/full/news070521-5.ht...](https://www.nature.com/news/2007/070521/full/news070521-5.html)

------
Yaa101
If they eat radiation, what do they poop out?

